# Oaxaca?



## K.S.

Hi; I'm a newbie, and have found only one reference to Oaxaca (City or nearest areas). Have not been there since 1973, and was very taken with it at the time, and was wondering how it would be overall for an expat to move there? Have lived a short time in Cuernavaca, & it's a little too humid in the summer for me.
Like everyone else, I am on a budget (Disability). Thanks for any input.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, K.S.
Oaxaca is still there and perhaps a resident or recent visitor can give you some guidance.


----------



## moisheh

Although we do not live in Oaxaca we have visited the city nd surrounding areas in our RV many times over the last 12 years. Oaxaca is a JEWEL. One of our favorite colonial cities. There is an active expat community in the city. One of them ( I think his name is Allan Starkman) writes about the city on Mexconnect. Food and rent appear to be reasonable. I cannot speak on other costs. I do know that they have a serious water problem. That in itself would be enough to keep me from living there. Try Mexconnect as there are many others on that forum that live in Oaxaca. There are also some Oaxaca specific forums. GOOGLE!

Moisheh


----------



## K.S.

Thank you for the great information.


----------



## roni

If you google 'the hell with it I'm out of here" you will find a blog by an US guy who is living there after traveling extensively throughout Mexico in his early retirement


----------



## cancunphotographer

Great information to share with newbees. Thanks


----------



## 2oaxaca

K.S. said:


> Hi; I'm a newbie, and have found only one reference to Oaxaca (City or nearest areas). Have not been there since 1973, and was very taken with it at the time, and was wondering how it would be overall for an expat to move there? Have lived a short time in Cuernavaca, & it's a little too humid in the summer for me.
> Like everyone else, I am on a budget (Disability). Thanks for any input.


Oaxaca is a great city. There are many expats here - Look at the Oaxaca Lending LIbrary web sit. But not so many that we lose the flavor. Water is a concern but not a problem. Definitely something that is used wisely. I have lived here over 4 years and find the weather practically perfect. I have heard that there are cheaper places to live, but rents are reasonable and so are buses and taxis. The culture of the valley adds a lot to the experience of living here. Good luck


----------



## K.S.

2oaxaca said:


> Oaxaca is a great city. There are many expats here - Look at the Oaxaca Lending LIbrary web sit. But not so many that we lose the flavor. Water is a concern but not a problem. Definitely something that is used wisely. I have lived here over 4 years and find the weather practically perfect. I have heard that there are cheaper places to live, but rents are reasonable and so are buses and taxis. The culture of the valley adds a lot to the experience of living here. Good luck


Thanks for another great website. Glad to hear that Oaxaca has not lost its flavor with too many expats. I really don't want to move from the U.S all the way to an "Americanized" city. Will definitely go check it out.


----------



## K.S.

Thanks to Roni for the "to hell with it I'm out of here blog. Very interesting.


----------



## conklinwh

*Oaxaca*

We think Oaxaca is a great place and seriously thought about having a place there but it is too far from the border with DF in the way since we drive frequently.
(Removed personal & commercial information - Please read the Forum Rules)


----------



## K.S.

Thank you so much for such wonderful information. I will definitely e-mail Mr. Starkman & check out his & his wife's B&B.


----------



## pershall

So glad I found this thread! I visited Oaxaca City and Puerto Angel/Zipolite in '07. I've decided (finally) to move there for a while. I'm an American in NYC, a writer and dancer currently on disability from significant dance injuries. I want to go to Oaxaca City and study Spanish at a language school for a month, then go to Zipolite and stay for 6 months to a year healing my injuries. 

My questions: 

Can you keep getting SSDI while in Mexico if you keep a NYC address? If I get a tourist visa every 3 months (how long do you have to leave the country to get another one? Should I go to the US, or do most expats go to Guatemala?

I have two cats and need to take them with me. Is it easy to find a sublet in OC that would allow me to have them, or should I arrange for a friend to fly them from the US to Huatulco when I go to Zipolite? All they need is a certificate from a US vet within the last 72 hours, right? 

Can anyone recommend a good language school in the city? 

I would like to do yoga/get bodywork/take folklorico dance classes during my month in OC. Does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You can get up to 180 days on an FMT tourist permit. Technically, once per year, but if you leave Mexico and re-enter, preferably at a different point or in a different shift, you should be OK. That said, there is talk of a multiple entry document and, perhaps, better computer control of such entries.
Be sure you have a fresh veterinary letter of 'good health' and the shot records for your cats whenever you cross a border.
For language schools, let Google be your friend.
I think you can continue to receive your benefits, but may have to return to the USA periodically to keep them.


----------



## K.S.

This is a wonderful website. He and his wife have a beautiful B&B. I highly recommend this to anyone interested in visiting Oaxaca. Nice people, too.


----------



## conklinwh

Hopefully this within forum rules.
Alvin Starkman is the best source that I have found on Oaxaca, both city & state. He has developed a whole set of publicly available information that you can reference.


----------



## mcse9073

I know Oaxaca City well - just left there. Verrrrrrrry dangerous, getting more and more scary. All Oaxaca is very scary. Been all over it - all over it. Unless you have money to get your self out of trouble do not go. Things happen there. Its the kinda place where $100 usd buys wittnesses in court so who has the most money winns. Its the way there. Everything there is organized mafia from top to bottom. Very beautiful the climate, and the food in Oaxaca City is fabulous.


----------



## TundraGreen

mcse9073 said:


> I know Oaxaca City well - just left there. Verrrrrrrry dangerous, getting more and more scary. All Oaxaca is very scary. Been all over it - all over it. Unless you have money to get your self out of trouble do not go. Things happen there. Its the kinda place where $100 usd buys wittnesses in court so who has the most money winns. Its the way there. Everything there is organized mafia from top to bottom. Very beautiful the climate, and the food in Oaxaca City is fabulous.


You resurrected a pretty old thread. What prompted that? I would be interested in hearing other opinions about Oaxaca. It sounds like something happened to you.


----------



## mcse9073

You buy property there you loose.
They tried to take my kids.
They stole my property.
They drove my wife crazy to the point she left me and the kids.
I was poisoned there .
Hospital twice.
Chased by police thugs through mountain roads. 
scam after scam trying to steal property which they finally did
Federal officials pure trash-very difficult to immigrate unless you pay people off-all gvt offices are crooked there in Oaxaca
Organized web waiting on unsuspecting fly.
Destroyed my life other than got out with the children. They would take my kids to steal my property, threaten my wife was raped twice. I was beaten in front of my children by 5 Mexicans working for gvt fed officials to intimidate us off the property. I can go on and on. Even a queer Canadian guy and a Queer American guy try to touch my son. Very very weird place Oaxaca. People walking around the streets with no clothes sooo poor. Drugs ther alot. If you were single with lots of money and not a Christian it would be great, and no kids .. My daughter was held down in kindergarden in Zicatela , Puerto Escondido and cut her hair off to the skin about the size of a soft ball, and choked here during the process. Why because here Daddy is a ******.


----------



## ReefHound

Something doesn't smell right to me. You listed a half dozen things that happened to you, any one of which would have caused most people to leave there.


----------



## kazslo

mcse9073 said:


> You buy property there you loose.
> They tried to take my kids.
> They stole my property.
> They drove my wife crazy to the point she left me and the kids.
> I was poisoned there .
> Hospital twice.
> Chased by police thugs through mountain roads.
> scam after scam trying to steal property which they finally did
> Federal officials pure trash-very difficult to immigrate unless you pay people off-all gvt offices are crooked there in Oaxaca
> Organized web waiting on unsuspecting fly.
> Destroyed my life other than got out with the children. They would take my kids to steal my property, threaten my wife was raped twice. I was beaten in front of my children by 5 Mexicans working for gvt fed officials to intimidate us off the property. I can go on and on. Even a queer Canadian guy and a Queer American guy try to touch my son. Very very weird place Oaxaca. People walking around the streets with no clothes sooo poor. Drugs ther alot. If you were single with lots of money and not a Christian it would be great, and no kids .. My daughter was held down in kindergarden in Zicatela , Puerto Escondido and cut her hair off to the skin about the size of a soft ball, and choked here during the process. Why because here Daddy is a ******.


Who is 'they' that are doing all of this? Why YOU, there are plenty more gringos in oaxaca than just you.

Sounds like a load of malarkey considering all 4 of your posts resurrect old happy oaxaca opinion posts with very unpleasant comments. Hopefully anyone reading these threads considers other sources.


----------



## mcse9073

Only went to keep the small children with the momma. She was refused residency in the USA. So we went back. Lived all over Mexico its rough. Children were so small . US gvt said kids could stay in the USA but momma had to go back. So I moved the whole family back. Point is that if you have money and are a tourist your welcome, but if your a ****** that is trying to move next door with meger income-you will see how much we americans are hated down there. I have more experiences as well bad ones in Mexico. Most the people that go down there and have problems well its too late then they learn the hard way. I know the people in The Consulado down there in Mexico City, and Oaxaca City. Lots of reeeeely dangerous stuff going on there. Go on down and when it happens you will wish to God you were back in USA. I tried to file a missing persons report on my wife and they said they could put me in jail for letting her away from the house as she was probably mentaly ill. Your leave USA for Mexico either you do not have experience or haven't learned yet. "YET" Everyone likes to think they are Experienced in Mexico. Well they just cut off a bunch of peoples heads down there. better wake up.


----------



## mcse9073

*Experience Speaks after 6 yrs there..*



kazslo said:


> Who is 'they' that are doing all of this? Why YOU, there are plenty more gringos in oaxaca than just you.
> 
> Sounds like a load of malarkey considering all 4 of your posts resurrect old happy oaxaca opinion posts with very unpleasant comments. Hopefully anyone reading these threads considers other sources.


Sorry if you do not like the truth. It happened and more, now I am with my kids in the USA and my wife is running the streets in mX. Just trying to figure a way of saving 30 yrs of my work invested in a property there. Its a 120k dollar property in Zicatela will sell for 50k usd.

Not trying to run anyone or anyplace down. Just sharing experience. Try to keep someone else from suffering what we did.


----------



## kazslo

mcse9073 said:


> Only went to keep the small children with the momma. She was refused residency in the USA. So we went back. Lived all over Mexico its rough. Children were so small . US gvt said kids could stay in the USA but momma had to go back. So I moved the whole family back. Point is that if you have money and are a tourist your welcome, but if your a ****** that is trying to move next door with meger income-you will see how much we americans are hated down there. I have more experiences as well bad ones in Mexico. Most the people that go down there and have problems well its too late then they learn the hard way. I know the people in The Consulado down there in Mexico City, and Oaxaca City. Lots of reeeeely dangerous stuff going on there. Go on down and when it happens you will wish to God you were back in USA. I tried to file a missing persons report on my wife and they said they could put me in jail for letting her away from the house as she was probably mentaly ill. Your leave USA for Mexico either you do not have experience or haven't learned yet. "YET" Everyone likes to think they are Experienced in Mexico. Well they just cut off a bunch of peoples heads down there. better wake up.


Oh god. The extremist attitude really draws me away from understanding you are trying to say...what is your big message here? If you live in mexico you will be brutally tortured and killed, along with your family? 

I am not in Mexico on retirement, and moved from the US about a year ago on a rather limited 'investment'. I don't live in a luxurious part of town, and my industry would be considered far from the safest . And what experienced is a lot of great people, and as with anywhere a few bad apples. About 80% of people don't really care where I originated, and of those 20% my coming from the US makes for great conversation. Which leaves my question: who are these people you refer to as "they", and why "you"?

What I gathered from your other thread was that your wife left you and your family. That is horribly unfortunate, nothing I would want to experience, but to base your assessment of the country on the action of one is extreme and unreasonable.


----------



## mcse9073

My asessment is 6 yrs and multiple cities and many horrible experiences. Apparently you haven't.


----------



## xabiaxica

mcse9073 said:


> My asessment is 6 yrs and multiple cities and many horrible experiences. Apparently you haven't.


you've obviously had a bad _personal _experience there, and I'm sorry for you that you have

but is your experience typical?


----------



## mcse9073

Probably not for the majority. But all foreigners will be targeted because of money. If you have money it goes alot easier. If you do not have enough to build a house and a 7ft wall around it I would not recommend. Most all mexican people that are not in literal poverty live where there is some form of security. I have been struck twice in supermarkets there, Have known neighbors killed. It just goes on and on. I stayed only to keep the children with the mother as they were really little when I decided to go down. My wife had violated a deportation order so she could not be in the USA. The kids now after all the horrible experiences hate Mexico and even though their mother is there are not wanting to return and will tell you so. Its just scary down there. These people that do not have experience think they do. Eventually they will unless they are wealthy. I would have a blast in my younger years there but now I like being safe with my kids with or with out a wife.. Safety is priority , learned that down there the hard way..


----------



## jr2448

Well, I can only speak from MY experience so what I can tell you is that I have a wife in Oaxaca and I have traveled more than 20 times down there since 2006. I have been all over Oaxaca City, been in most of the towns outside the City, such as Tlacolula, Ixtlan de Juarez, Villa de Etla etc etc. I've been to Huatulco and El Istmo. And what I can say is that not ONCE did I have anything remotely resembling a bad experience. I am a pure, complete ******, my wife is all Mexican, so we go where she knows, which of course is among Mexicans! If they do indeed hate Americans, they do so in a strange fashion, namely in being very friendly and kind. Again, I can only speak for myself, so I am not refuting anyone if they claim horrible experiences, but 20+ trips with all positive outcomes would seem to me as if Oaxaca is quite OK. If anyone wants to know about Oaxaca and is very interested in experiencing what it's like there, my advice would be to read all posts concerning it, both good and bad, then decide which ones seem more credible to you, and, if you feel comfortable, just head on down and check it out for yourself ( my admittedly biased opinion says you'll love it!)


----------



## jr2448

I know that Oaxaca has a rather sizable expat community. So, if they are indeed there, that must mean that they ALL are tremendously wealthy or, if not so wealthy, are victims of "targeting" by "them". To generalize a whole area of people based on one person's unfortunate experiences is just not healthy. ( I know someone who moved from my area, eastern Pennsylvania, to Chicago. This person had their home broken into in Chicago, so, I guess that this proves that all Pennsylvanians are going to be "targeted" by "them" in Chicago).


----------



## mcse9073

jr2448 said:


> I know that Oaxaca has a rather sizable expat community. So, if they are indeed there, that must mean that they ALL are tremendously wealthy or, if not so wealthy, are victims of "targeting" by "them". To generalize a whole area of people based on one person's unfortunate experiences is just not healthy. ( I know someone who moved from my area, eastern Pennsylvania, to Chicago. This person had their home broken into in Chicago, so, I guess that this proves that all Pennsylvanians are going to be "targeted" by "them" in Chicago).


Another reply from an all knowing. I was warned before I went down and wouldn't listen. I do not have an experience. I have "experiences" down there all bad various states and cities that would take hours to explain. Get on down there and get with em. Enjoy the filth everywhere! Here is a fact , they hate Americans and blame all their troubles on us. My daughter was held down in kinder and choked and had her blond hair cut a bald spot on the top of her head. Yes I hate them for what they did. Experience after experience-wife raped twice, lost her mind, property theft, me poisoned and in hospitol, beaten by 5 mexicans at a time in front of my kids. All to run us out which they did. Wanna hear more - there are plenty to tell! Enjoy bubba! My lawyer here in the USA is Mexican, her husband is in Mexico, has a house in Mexico, she said everything in Mexico is a scam. I lost everything down there except my kids. Paid $2000.00 worth of silver liberties to get the kids out even though they are Americans born in america. Had the millitary down there rip my dash out of a $40,000.00 2006 4x4 Cummins Big Horn. Kids scared to death numerous check point with army crawling all over the kids in the truck with mom and Dad out side. Millitary swarming Zicatela setting up check points inside the colony. Have had neighbors from other countries held in their home and tortured and killed for money. Have had all our animals poisoned. Local community dubbed us possessed by demons and ostrisized! Workers hired for const work but refuse to work and do intentional property damage, stating clearly that I as their employer do not have a right to tell them what to do because I am not Mexican out right stealing labor-scams to steal property tooo many to mention. Using the threat of taking your children to intimidate you off your property. Its bad down there-good luck. I was told that alot of Americans were disappearing down there and they were not finding any of them. I do not see all this in the news but is what I was told by a little bird.-GOOD LUCK. I decided to repatriate to my own kind-my kids are happy now even though their mother is gone they do not want to return there!


----------



## Balboa

I am full blooded Mexican, and can confirm the high rate of corruption. Its bad down there, my dad will not do business down there because the high risk does not warrent any reward. 

I also dont think retirees have a full picute of the scene down there. You're basically on an extended vacation, with money. It's not the same if you're trying to make a living down there.

As far as this poster, it ashame to go through such hardship. Similar storys have happened to my family members (who are Mexican). Some ppl are desparate and will do ANYTHING for money. Its a big world, and some people are horrifically evil.

However, in regards to the previous poster, you claim to be American, but your English sounds broken and makes me wonder if you are trolling for responses

Anyway, good luck in the rest of your travel. Life is beautiful, enjoy it


----------



## kazslo

Balboa said:


> and makes me wonder if you are trolling for responses


Agreed 100% - I can't think of anything horrific that hasn't happened to mcse. Rape, kidnapping, robbery, beatings, murder, ransom, corruption, and then some. I just hope this junk doesn't influence anyone's decision to move down here.


----------



## mcse9073

Balboa said:


> I am full blooded Mexican, and can confirm the high rate of corruption. Its bad down there, my dad will not do business down there because the high risk does not warrent any reward.
> 
> I also dont think retirees have a full picute of the scene down there. You're basically on an extended vacation, with money. It's not the same if you're trying to make a living down there.
> 
> As far as this poster, it ashame to go through such hardship. Similar storys have happened to my family members (who are Mexican). Some ppl are desparate and will do ANYTHING for money. Its a big world, and some people are horrifically evil.
> 
> However, in regards to the previous poster, you claim to be American, but your English sounds broken and makes me wonder if you are trolling for responses
> 
> Anyway, good luck in the rest of your travel. Life is beautiful, enjoy it


I am from Oklahoma - I am Chickasaw Indian. My Kids are half mexican and half Chickasaw. Problem is we look white. I am bald headed blue eyes. My kids are white with brown eyes from the momma. beleive me I am not Mexican. I have been struck 2x in the super market down there because the line isn't moving fast enough. I have been in bakeries down there where they wouldn't sell me bread. My kids have dual citizenship. Sorry I don't take the time to spell correct. Also I have gotten used to speaking kinda broken like because adding alll the correct pronunciations seems to confuse some Mexicans when trying to communicate. I have only been back up here for less than a year. The kids are starting to loose their Spanish quick and me I never really spoke Spanish "espanol" very well any way-mine is broken / Tex / Mx. You are very right about the situation there. I am litterally scared to death to go back. I would not go back to save our home there. Just too scary. American Consulate said not to go back or I was at risk of loosing not only my home but my children and my freedom. Thanks for your reply-from experience aye?


----------



## ReefHound

kazslo said:


> Agreed 100% - I can't think of anything horrific that hasn't happened to mcse. Rape, kidnapping, robbery, beatings, murder, ransom, corruption, and then some. I just hope this junk doesn't influence anyone's decision to move down here.


No one has ever accused me of being a Mexico apologist but I am having a really hard time wrapping my mind around this guy's experiences. As I said earlier, he has had a dozen experiences that most normal people would have been outa there if even one of them happened. I don't know if this is disinformation, bitter hyperbole, half of the story, or just the unluckiest guy in Mexico. But it is a common statistical analysis method to toss out the highest and lowest scores and work with the rest.


----------



## mcse9073

ReefHound said:


> No one has ever accused me of being a Mexico apologist but I am having a really hard time wrapping my mind around this guy's experiences. As I said earlier, he has had a dozen experiences that most normal people would have been outa there if even one of them happened. I don't know if this is disinformation, bitter hyperbole, half of the story, or just the unluckiest guy in Mexico. But it is a common statistical analysis method to toss out the highest and lowest scores and work with the rest.


The country has changed and is changing constantly for the worse. 
When the American Consulate says get out and don't come back-best heed the advice.


----------



## conorkilleen

mcse9073 said:


> The country has changed and is changing constantly for the worse.
> When the American Consulate says get out and don't come back-best heed the advice.


Wow...even the US doesn't want you in Mexico.....neither does Mexico? Seems like you did something to piss them off pretty bad for all that to happen. With the tone of your responses I would say you are a hot head and even, dare I say, a provoker? If you were called a demon and threatened by the local community, then I am sure they weren't doing it just for fun. Sounds like a possible mix of disrespecting of the culture and/or minding ones P's and Q's.

If all what you said is true, then that is very unfortunate and I would have been gonesky after even one of those experiences. There are some holes in this story as some of the other posters have mentioned, however.

I have been coming to Mexico for over 5 years for Business and pleasure and have not had a bad experience yet other than some customer service issues here in MTY. My fiance is Mexican and owns property in Oaxaca and we plan to build a house there starting in the next 5 years. She was born and raised there. We have visited the site 6 times in the last 2 years and the locals are all interested in us starting the construction. Nothing but love for Gringos from what I've seen, but I am not a naive expat in thinking that everything all the time his hunky-dorrey. I am well informed of everything that happens all over Mexico, good and bad. Helps to be able to read and speak Spanish if you want the real scoop.

Good luck in the US. Looks like your Mexican experience was off the hook. Thanks for playing.


----------



## mcse9073

You should read the reply of the guy who is Mexican. Just because you havent had the experience.. I am disabled and stay at home all the time. Dont drink. Very religous. That might be why we didn't fit in. We never tried to fit into the drinking or surfer crowd. Mostly tourists. Like the previous guy said is very different when you live there and are no longer a tourist extended. Going back and forth is really not staying as I used to do that also. 6 yrs didnt come out and tried to integrate-not possible.


----------



## Balboa

Can we close this thread?

Lets not argue. Mexico is both beautiful and ugly. Like any other country. I adore Mexico for many many reasons. And it's true that today it's ugly side is front page news. 

However, nothing will scare me from going to Mexico. You can't live scared.


----------



## ronb172

Right on Balboa. So much negativity. I prefer to have positve energy around me and we're still going to move to Mexico. It is what you make it.


----------



## conorkilleen

Balboa said:


> However, nothing will scare me from going to Mexico. You can't live scared.


I would also agree 100% with that. You can't live life being scared all the time. I read a few posts this week that some people say "we spend allot of time at home due to the possible dangers" yadda yadda yadda. You don't move to Mexico to be closed up in your house relying on your tele for the news and culture. crazyness. Put on your big boy pants and get out and live. Yeah, I spend allot of time at home too, because thats where the cold beer and my grill is at!


----------

